# inverter v/s UPS



## rajesh_nk22 (Feb 23, 2006)

hi,

i have 500Va UPS, which gives very less backup around 10min (using for 1 PC having 17" CRT monitor), to get more backup, which will be the best solution? 

What if i go for inverter?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 23, 2006)

So dude stick to the UPS. The circuit in UPS is suited for Computers. Inverters for house old appliances.

if you want more backup time and if u have the money, go for a higher 1000VA or 1500 VA UPS this might give you up to one hour backup time.i have to tell you these are very expensive . My UPS just gives me 5 mins.


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 23, 2006)

inverter has a larger inverting time as compared to UPS and will not do good for a comp...


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ Large switching time u must mean.. lol..

You system will reboot till the time the inverter switches to battery power..


----------



## Andyiz (Feb 23, 2006)

*reply*

I have got invertor\UPS (SUKAM 800VA)  and 150 AH battery.
its can owrk on both UPS and invertor mode.


Let me tell u, i can get as much as 3 hrs back up with 3 fans and 3 tubes along with it(computer) running simultaneously.

If only computer is made to run on the invertor it wil give as much as 7 to 8 hrs back up.

Cost total SUKAM(Pure Sine wave) 800VA + 150 Ah battery= 13800Rs

however if u own 17'inch monitor as i do, then computer sometimes reboot, dats the only problem.

if u make up ur mind to get the invertor, inform the vendor that u own 17' inch monitor(if any).
For 15 inch onces the invertor is bound to give u gud back up uninterrupted.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2006)

The problem is not the backup ppl!!! Inverter will give u plenty of backup!! Its the switching time that matters.. 

Ok.. Suppose your UPS switches in 2 micro seconds (suppose) and you inverter switches in 10 micro seconds.. Then your PC will reboot when the power goes.. because the computer needs very less switching time.. That is the basic difference between an inverter and a UPS. Otherwise they are both doing the same thing! Its just the switching time...


----------



## d (Feb 23, 2006)

unless rajesh is willing to spend a lot of $$$   and invest in an on-line inverter...i.e its one where the systems run permanently on batteries...and as long as a.c mains are present, the batteries keep charging...so switching times <for practical purposes> are non-existent...almost....


----------



## janitha (Feb 23, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> The problem is not the backup ppl!!! Inverter will give u plenty of backup!! Its the switching time that matters..
> 
> Ok.. Suppose your UPS switches in 2 micro seconds (suppose) and you inverter switches in 10 micro seconds.. Then your PC will reboot when the power goes.. because the computer needs very less switching time.. That is the basic difference between an inverter and a UPS. Otherwise they are both doing the same thing! Its just the switching time...



The best thing you can do is to get a higher capacity UPS with external battery. Make sure that the charging circuitry of the UPS has the capacity to charge the external battery (preferably tubular) which you are going to use. Capacity of the battery is specified in AH (ampere hours) and generally speaking, the charging rate is 1/10th of the AH of the battery. So a 150 AH battery should be charged @ 15A which your UPS should be able to manage. More AH the battery has, more back up time you will get. Of course there are numerous other methods of charging. What I have mentioned is so that you can have a basic idea.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## puja399 (Feb 23, 2006)

Go get a good digital inverter (MOSFET) with a 150AH Battery (Some use even 2), and u will be happy without UPS. Or, u can use ur UPS alongwith ur Inverter, thenu wont have those switching problems, the UPS will handle them.


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 23, 2006)

@rajesh_nk22
is facing the same issue i was facing 4/5 days back...
infact i was facing this since the last one month...
everytime the power wud go off,the pc wud restart and though will operate for around 10mins but i was not happy with it...i needed something with which the PC shud NOT restart,even if it means 2mins of bakup!!

so i went ahead and purchased Numeric 1000 VA double battery UPS (internal Batt. ) having 2 years of warranty... costed me 5500 bucks... (considering sumone i know purchased it for 9000 arnd 10mnths bak,this was a gud deal!! )
nd frm the past 4 days i feel like iam in heaven...
PC dont restart,even on the battery if i turn off the monitor and turn it back on then also it wont restart!
have given me 35mins of bakup on 17" monitor... 

i wud really recommend this product....

PS...initially i was inclined to go for APC 1000VA,but its 1500 + taxes costlier than numeric...


----------



## ::vicky:: (Feb 23, 2006)

my advice is that u dont use computer on inverter it is not recommended


----------



## janitha (Feb 23, 2006)

::vicky:: said:
			
		

> my advice is that u dont use computer on inverter it is not recommended




Very correct, since the inverters are normally not meant for use with computers unless specifically manufactured. There is likely to be problems with waveform, frequency etc. See, electronic equipments and particularly computers are more susceptible to them than other resistive and inductive loads. Further, as mentioned by others earlier, the transfer time is almost always more in case of inverters which will surely cause rebooting.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 23, 2006)

I have personal experience with using both inverter and UPS for backup power supply.
Always PC reboots wen the electricity goes off wen my PC is conn to inverter.
Very rarely ie.1/10 times my PC restarts wen electricity goes.
And if u invest in an inverter for ur PC it is useless coz it can damage ur PC wen electricity goes coz restarts w/o shutting down properly.
THE CHOICE IS URS!!!!!


----------

